

Does anyone still need Google Wave invites? - zck

I just got an influx of wave invites, and if anyone doesn't have one that wants one, I'd be willing to give a bunch away.
======
scottjackson
I have some too, if zck runs out.

Seems like Google Wave invites are worth about as much as Gmail invites are
now.

Are Google Voice invites still hard to get a hold of? I'm in Australia, so I
can't even use the thing.

~~~
zck
Yeah, I don't really think too many people will need an invite, but I wanted
to double check.

------
eddie_catflap
I would love to have one, if you have a spare one left.

catflaporama@gmail.com

Much appreciated!

~~~
zck
Sent!

~~~
eddie_catflap
Thank you!

------
mtarnovan
I'd like one too please. My email: mihai tarnovan with a dot in between on
gmail. Thanks.

~~~
zck
Sent!

~~~
mtarnovan
Thank you very much

------
ABrandt
I'd love one actually --> austin (at) beatnex (dot) com

~~~
zck
Sent after a minor typo. So if anyone can get austin@beatnix.com, you can get
a wave invite.

------
zephyrfalcon
Yes please! zephyrfalcon at gmail.com...

Thanks! ^_^

~~~
murrayb
Sent, there you go :)

------
brianto2010
May I have one? Please?

brianto2010@hotmail.com

~~~
zck
Invited!

~~~
brianto2010
Thank you, kindly!

------
csmeder
sure my email is my name with @gmail.com

Thanks,

csmeder

~~~
zck
Sent! The other invites I've been sending out got through pretty quickly, but
not necessarily immediately.

------
ngsayjoe
one here please -> ngsayjoe at gmail dot com

~~~
zck
Invite sent!

